# Help with this faucet stem !!!!!



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone have an idea of what kind of stem this is? It is a diverter stem for a 3 handle tub and shower faucet.

Thanks for your help guys.

Richie


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

hmm, maybe Briggs. Cross handles?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

How long is it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hard to tell. I would quickly guess Central Brass but I can't be sure.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Here I just found this online. I think it is a Briggs. I haven't done one in awhile.

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/detail...09&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=GRU-595916&r3=FEI-NL9-LED


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hard to tell. I would quickly guess Central Brass but I can't be sure.


 That's funny.

I always blame Central Brass first as well.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

reminds me of a gerber


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sterling.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

If the packing nut is made like an extension nipple instead of a bushing like most packing nuts, then it is probably a Briggs


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Plumber Jim said:


> Here I just found this online. I think it is a Briggs. I haven't done one in awhile.
> 
> http://www.lockeplumbing.com/detail...09&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=GRU-595916&r3=FEI-NL9-LED


Thanks again Jim, your the best!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

union brass


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Anytime.


----------

